# Help On My Serpae Tetra



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi everyone, i hope this simple question is also a simple answer.

Here is whats in my tank. 16 Gallons, 8 Panda Corys, 4 Sunset Wag Tail Platys (I hope that is the right name), 3 Serpae Tetra, Bio-wheel filter, gravel, and fake plats (enough for hiding).

Ok my question:

There is one Tetra that thinks he owns the middle of the tank. When the other tetra who hide from him now swim around and go near the middle, he chases them right away. He might at time chase one of the Panda Corys that swim by. But never the Sunset Wag Tail Platys.

Sometimes he'll chase the Tetras around the entire tank even when its not near his territory. At first it was funny like he was the big boss. But now i feel like flushing him down the toilet....but i wont!

What can i do to stop this. Should I buy a few more Serpae Tetras? Like 3 more? If I shold buy more then how many. Help help would be great.

-Andres E. Soto


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi 



Serpea tetras are schooling fish and need a group of atleast 4.


Serpea tetras are quite aggresive and love to nip fins.












Hope that Ive helped


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah it does a bit. Thank you.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Plus Sepaes look alot better in bigger groups, their color gets brighter and they are more showy


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

right now i have 4 of these guys in with 4 prinstilla tetras. just from watching them i would suggest getting 5 serpae tetras. and yes they do like to fin nip, cuz i think the serpae's are nipping at my prinstilla tetras. and i have read that they both like to be in groups of 5 each. hope this helps and just my .02.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

wasted post.this thread is 6 years old


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! I was wondering who some of these older members were!


----------

